# DÂY CÁP ĐIỆN CADIVI



## Nguyễn Anh Thơ (20 Tháng chín 2021)

DÂY CÁP ĐIỆN CADIVI​
Chuyên phân phối sản phẩm Cadivi dưới đây với giá cả cạnh tranh và c*hiết khấu cao lên đến 40%* với đầy đủ CO/CQ. Giá chiết khấu tuỳ thuộc vào khối lượng đơn hàng, và thời điểm đặt hàng.

- Cáp chậm cháy CXV/FRT Cadivi 0.6/1kV (ruột đồng, cách điện XLPE, vỏ FRT-PVC) từ 1 đến 4 lõi

- Cáp chậm cháy CV/FRT Cadivi 0.6/1kV (ruột đồng, cách điện FRT-PVC)

- Cáp hạ thế chống cháy CXV/Fr Cadivi 0.6/1kV (ruột đồng, cách điện XLPE, vỏ Fr-PVC) loại 1, 2, 3,4 lõi, 4 lõi (có một lõi trung tính)

- Cáp đồng hạ thế chống cháy CV/Fr Cadivi 0.6/1kV (ruột đồng, cách điện Fr-PVC)

- Dây điện VCm, VCmd, VCmt, VCmo (ruột đồng, cách điện PVC) Cadivi

- Cáp điện kế DK-CVV-Cu/PVC/PVC 0.6/1kV Cadivi (ruột đồng, cách điện PVC, vỏ PVC)

- Cáp điều khiển Cadivi (Cáp điều khiển DVV/Sc-Cu/PVC/PVC 0.6/1kV Cadivi)

- Cáp điều khiển DVV (Cáp điều khiển DVV-Cu/PVC/PVC 0.6/1kV Cadivi)

- Cáp ngầm Cadivi hạ thế CXV/DATA-Cu/XLPE/PVC/DATA/PVC, CXV/DSTA-Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA/PVC Cadivi (ruột đồng, cách điện XLPE, giáp băng bảo vệ, vỏ PVC)

- Cáp ngầm Cadivi hạ thế CVV/DATA và CVV/DSTA ( CVV/DATA-Cu/PVC/DATA/PVC và CVV/DSTA-Cu/PVC/DSTA/PVC)

- Cáp hạ thế Cadivi CVV-Cu/PVC/PVC 0,6/1kV (ruột đông, cách điện PVC, vỏ PVC)

- Cáp hạ thế Cadivi CV-Cu/PVC 450/750V

- Cáp hạ thế Cadivi CXV-Cu/XLPE/PVC 0.6/1kV Cadivi (ruột đông, cách điện XLPE, vỏ bọc PVC), CXV 1x, CXV2x,CXV 3x, CXV 4x, CXV 3x+1

- Dây nhôm AV Cadivi (AV-0.6/1kV Cadivi), cáp nhôm vận xoắn LV-ABC-AL/XLPE 0.6/1kV Cadivi

- Cáp nhôm trung thế Cadivi 12/20(24)kV AsXV, AXV/S-DATA, AXV/SE-DSTA, AXV/S/AWA, AXV/SE/AWA; AXV/S, AXV/SE, AX1V và AX1V/WBC

- Cáp nhôm hạ thế AXV-AL/XLPE/PVC 0.6/1kV; AXV/DATA 0.6/1kV và AXV/DSTA 0.6/1kV Cadivi

- Cáp treo trung thế Cadivi 12/20(24)kV-CXV/S/DATA, 12/20(24)kV-CXV/SE/DSTA, 12/20(24)kV-CXV/S/AWA, 12/20(24)kV-CXV/SE/SWA

- Cáp treo trung thế Cadivi 12/20(24)kV-CXV, 12/20(24)kV-CXIV, 12/20(24)kV-CXIV/WBC, 12/20(24)kV-CXV/S, 12/20(24)kV-CXV/SE


----------

